# Yurt, Tipi, Tiny House Space for Lease - WNC



## River Rest (Aug 23, 2005)

North Carolina Mountains near Blowing Rock.

Looking for the right individual(s). Must respect the peace of nature & the privacy of others. 

We have 30 acres with clear flowing creek bordered by the Pisgah National Forest. The nearest store is 10 miles away. There is no cable tv or cell phone reception. No utilites provided. Water is available. 

If you want to have electricity installed that's fine. A composting toilet would be a must. Possibility of large garden space.


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

Do others live on the property, and what is the culture?? Is it one big happy family everyone walks in and out of each other's places, or do people come for a few days a week and want to be left strictly alone? Is there graveled drive to housing spaces, or muddy trails? Are you leasing year round, by the week, month, season? Would you allow RVs on the property? What about pets- teacup dogs, big dogs, cats, cavys, rabbits, pocket pets?
What is it like in winter? Is it inaccessible after snow?


----------



## Bee_Rain (Jun 15, 2004)

Sounds nice but you really need to be more specific about the living conditions/expectations/cost. My family is looking to live somewhere remote and rely more on self-sustainability.


----------



## River Rest (Aug 23, 2005)

Grandmotherbear said:


> Do others live on the property, and what is the culture?? Is it one big happy family everyone walks in and out of each other's places, or do people come for a few days a week and want to be left strictly alone? Is there graveled drive to housing spaces, or muddy trails? Are you leasing year round, by the week, month, season? Would you allow RVs on the property? What about pets- teacup dogs, big dogs, cats, cavys, rabbits, pocket pets?
> What is it like in winter? Is it inaccessible after snow?


I apologize for not being more clear in my initial post. This was intended to put out feelers and see what responses we get.

My husband and I live here. That's all. We like our privacy but don't mind socializing on occasion. 

We have several possible sites. Some you can drive right up to. Some that would require a 4 wheel drive. Some you'd have to walk to. We're not looking to fill the place up with people. One step at a time. If it works out with the first one we may offer more space.

We're not looking for a permanent resident, more of a getaway type thing. But that's not written in stone.

Lease by week, month for a trial period. Tipi, yurt, tent, rv. 

Pets are ok, as long as they get along with ours. We have dogs, cats, chickens and ducks. The chickens and ducks free range, so animals must not chase them. There are the neighbors animals also. There is no leash law here. Everyone's animals get along pretty well. Our dogs have friends that come over & hang out or they go over to their place. 

All wheel or 4 wheel drive is suggested in the winter.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

> There is no cable tv or cell phone reception. No utilites provided. Water is available.


 If you are living there, I assume you have electricity. What would it cost for someone to get their own electric service? If water is available, is there a cost? You mentioned RV's...in another post, you mentioned a composting toilet. When folks have self-contained RV's, it is unlikely they will use a separate toilet facility, especially at night or when it is cold out. If you are interested in offering recreational use, I'd build a small outhouse type building and outfit it with a composting toilet. Otherwise, you will be stuck with whatever is built by someone else... As for the space you want to offer, I would highly recommend you fence it off from the rest of your property. This should help prevent folks from using parts of your property which are off-limits. 

Like others have posted, folks need to know the weekly or monthly rate and exactly what they can expect for that. How much of the property can they use, for what purposes, and what are the "rules?" Last, hate to bring this up, but what about "liability?" If someone gets injured on your property...

In order to garner interest, more information is necessary.


----------

